# Sperm running short in Oz



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Industry insiders say a sperm shortage has hit South Australia since it became standard practice to identify donors, and they are worried that women will turn to "turkey basters" in desperation.

Repromed business development director Dr Adrianne Pope warned that the policy of identifying sperm donors could lead to risky behaviour and exposure to sexually-transmitted diseases.

http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,23558189-5001021,00.html

/links


----------

